# Taxidermy



## huntfishlive (Oct 22, 2013)

Does anyone know about how much it costs to have a cougar mounted full body? How about compared to a rug?


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

not sure about a rug. your looking around 3000 plus 
for a full body depending on what you want.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

most cougar live mounts go 3-4k, just the tanning on your cat can be 300-900 depending, then about another 1k to rug it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a bear rug done a couple of years ago and it was $950, I would imagine that a cat rug would run about the same. For a life size mount on the bear it was $3500


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

huntfishlive said:


> Does anyone know about how much it costs to have a cougar mounted full body? How about compared to a rug?


IF you looking for the best Cat mount you will ever see, i HIGHLY reccomend checking with Leland over at BIG CAT... Remarkable work!! and he's one of the best/most personable guys you'll ever meet.

http://bigcattaxidermy.com/


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 on Leland, I have my cat wet tanned and am just waiting for the cash to send it to him.


----------

